# Can't Overclock



## hacman00 (Sep 24, 2012)

I know what is overclock n tried it several times, But go knows why BIOS doesn't show any option for overclock. I have seen all tabs an even searched for it but nothing. Is there any software for that??
PLEASE HELP!!!!


----------



## helios19 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Hacman00,

I believe your issue may be similar to the following:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f273/noob-overclocking-question-667885.html


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Move to appropriate section.


----------



## hacman00 (Sep 24, 2012)

THANKS


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

PC Specs?
Pre- Built Brand & Model Number
Custom Built- Brand & Model of Mobo-CPU-RAM-Graphics-PSU.


----------

